# will wen werben^^



## karendon (14. November 2013)

Hallo leute , ich suche wen den ich werben kann Was ich suche = mind. 16 Jahre alt wie ichSollte schon etwas erfahrung gesammelt habenein Headset. für Skype / teamspeakZu mir = Bin 16 Jahre altHabe in der Season 9 auf 2,4 Rating gespielt hatte danach eine pause und spiele seit 5.0 wieder Habe 4 90er (Hunt monk mage pally)Ich biete euch einen battlechest key an ! dafür spielen wir auf dem server meiner wahl ! Ich würde gerne auf nem neuen server anfangen das heißt kann selber kein startgold oder sowas in der art stellen . EDIT # ICH BIETE KEINE BC MEHR AN , da diese von einem spieler den ich gewerbt hab geklaut wurde. Ich biete aber dafür nach 2 erreichten 85ern die erweiterung Mists of pandaria + eine 60 Tage Gamecard an !Ihr solltet Aktiv online sein , das heißt nicht das Spielen vor RL kommt aber ihr solltet schon so zwischen 13:00-23:00 3-4 STD on sein added mich einfach mal in skype oder schreibt hier in die kommentare  = skype karen21502


----------

